# Club embezzles $50k



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 27, 2019)

Some People in Power are just stupid.  Eventually you will get caught.  Just follow the money. 









						2 charged with embezzling $50K from youth club
					

A former youth soccer club coach in northern Virginia and his wife are accused of embezzling more than $50,000 from the club.




					www.espn.com


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2019)

The title should be "Coach embezzles $50k from club".


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 28, 2019)

hear this kinda thing to often , money money money.glad these coaches were caught


----------



## timbuck (Dec 28, 2019)

How do a couple of coaches get access to bank accounts?
And how does nobody reconcile those accounts?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 28, 2019)

Happened here is San Diego......the dude stole money from the club and left to GPS San Diego. When he was arrested GPS fired him and I’ve heard nothing about him since then. I wouldn’t put this kind of thing past any one coach, doc or admin personnel at any given club. Probably happens more than we know or hear about.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 28, 2019)

Didn’t that happen to the Fullerton Rangers a few years back also??


----------



## Overlap (Jan 2, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Didn’t that happen to the Fullerton Rangers a few years back also??











						Former treasurer of Fullerton youth soccer league, accused of embezzling $174,000, is arrested today
					

FULLERTON – A former treasurer of a youth soccer league in Fullerton was arrested Wednesday on suspicion of stealing more than $174,000 from the nonprofit. Laura Zellerbach, 41, a treasurer f…




					www.ocregister.com


----------

